# Fehler bei Javamail Session mit Glassfish 3



## Millman (24. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch bitten mir kurz bei folgendem Fehler weiterzuhelfen:

Ich habe in meinem glassfish 3 Server eine Javamail Session konfiguriert für yahoo.de:

[XML]  
<mail-resource debug="false" enabled="true" from="test@yahoo.de" host="smtp.mail.yahoo.de" jndi-name="mail/mySession" object-type="user" store-protocol="imap" store-protocol-class="com.sun.mail.imap.IMAPStore" transport-protocol="smtp" transport-protocol-class="com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport" user="test">
    <description/>
    <property name="mail.smtp.auth" value="true"/>
    <property name="mail.smtp.password" value="testpw"/>
    <property name="mail-smtps-host" value="smtp.gmail.com"/>
    <property name="mail-smtps-user" value="test"/>
    <property name="mail-smtps-starttls-enable" value="true"/>
  </mail-resource>[/XML]

Dann habe ich noch meine Email-Managedbean, requestscoped:


```
@ManagedBean
@RequestScoped
public class Email {

    @Resource(name = "mail/mySession")
    private Session mailSession;

    public void sendMessage(String sub, String text, String to) {
    Message msg = new MimeMessage(mailSession);
    try {
      msg.setSubject(sub);
      msg.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO,
        InternetAddress.parse(to, false));
      msg.setText(text);
      Transport.send(msg);
    }
    catch(MessagingException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```

Allerdings kann einfach keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, und ich finde einfahc nciht raus wieso. Es scheint alles soweit doch vollkommen korrekt zu sein, die Werte stimmen alle.
Beim Debuggen ist mir aufgefallen, dass mailSession in "Message msg = new MimeMessage(mailSession);" null ist. Eigentlich sollte das doch nicht sein, weil es doch über meine Annotation geladen werden sollte.


----------



## Millman (28. Jun 2010)

Hat niemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Millman (29. Jun 2010)

So, mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass er bzgl. des Passworts nachfragt:

```
SCHWERWIEGEND: javax.mail.AuthenticationFailedException: failed to connect, no password specified?
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:325)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:172)
        at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:121)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:190)
        at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:120)
```

Aber wie ihr oben sehen könnt, habe ich dieses bereits angegeben.


----------



## Tankex (30. Jun 2010)

Millman hat gesagt.:


> So, mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass er bzgl. des Passworts nachfragt:
> 
> ```
> SCHWERWIEGEND: javax.mail.AuthenticationFailedException: failed to connect, no password specified?
> ...



Hi Millman,

die Properties im GlassFish müssen wohl unbedingt mit "mail-" beginnen, alle anderen werden ignoriert. Guck mal hier:

5.Configuring JavaMail Resources (Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server 2.1 Administration Guide) - Sun Microsystems

Die dritte Auflage von "Core JavaServer Faces" hat ein kleines Kapitel zu dem Thema, da heißen die fraglichen Properties "mail-password" und "mail-auth", also ohne "smtp"-Anteil.

Ich hänge gerade selbst genau an Deinem ersten Problem, der nicht geladenen Session. Wie hast Du denn das bitte gelöst bzw. wie bist Du an den obigen Output gekommen?


----------

